# Tom Brady tears ACL; Bernard Pollard collects bounty



## pardon miasma (Sep 7, 2008)

Sources: Brady out with ACL tear - NFL - Yahoo! Sports

I find it incredibly classless to celebrate a season-ending injury, but I won't deny that I have a little more bounce in my step. Still, speedy recovery, etc.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, we're fucked.


----------



## pardon miasma (Sep 7, 2008)

Now, if only there were a replacement quarterback not doing anything that has chemistry with Randy Moss...











If they can get Junior Seau out of retirement, the sky's the limit.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it's going to be this guy:

Chris Simms | NFL Football at CBSSports.com


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 7, 2008)

This puts the Jets in great fucking shape.


----------



## pardon miasma (Sep 7, 2008)

Really, it should be Matt Cassel. He's been with the team for what, four years? Last time you guys started an unknown that was wallowing in backup hell, you got a dynasty out of it. I'd rather go with an unknown like Matt Cassel than a proven loser like Chris Simms.


----------



## Lee (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> I think it's going to be this guy:
> 
> Chris Simms | NFL Football at CBSSports.com



I wasn't a fan of Simms when he was with Tampa. I'm not sure whether he just didn't click with Gruden's offense or what, but he could never be consistently effective.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 7, 2008)

Sad to see a great player like Brady go down but with that said...the Patriots are indeed fucked and that leaves the Jets ready to take the division. Im not a Jets fan but im a Packers fan so im partial to Brett Favre.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 7, 2008)

I know everyone thinks the Jets are going to win the East now, but do not discount the Bills who have a great young team and I thought had a shot at the playoffs going into this year.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Sad to see a great player like Brady go down but with that said...the Patriots are indeed fucked and that leaves the Jets ready to take the division. Im not a Jets fan but im a Packers fan so im partial to Brett Favre.



I'm a fan of neither team but I am a Favre fan, so I'll be cheerin' for the Jets this season.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 8, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> I know everyone thinks the Jets are going to win the East now, but do not discount the Bills who have a great young team and I thought had a shot at the playoffs going into this year.



Thank you. The Jets have Favre and no real defense. Besides, even with Rusher McFumbles as QB, the Pats still have a 10-6 team, which should win the division.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 8, 2008)

Chris said:


> Yep, we're fucked.



You've still got one of the easiest schedules in NFL history this year, all hope is not lost for the Pats


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 8, 2008)

A list of 6 possible replacements (unofficial, obviously)

FOX Sports on MSN - NFL - What's the Patriots' backup plan? - Number 1

Not a huge Pats fan, but i respect talent when i see it. Moments like this are tough on a team. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Sep 8, 2008)

It's official, done for the year: Brady's season over after injuring knee vs. Chiefs


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 10, 2008)

You would think that a president had been assassinated with all media attention Brady is getting with this injury. Will there be a national holiday on the day he was injured from now on???? 

I'm not a Pat's and I live in CT so I probably see and hear about it more than a lot of you, but it just seems like it's being talked about way too much. I understand he's one of the best QB's in the league and that the Pat's had a good to chance to get back to the super bowl but lets give it a rest. Let's see how the backup does or if Simms is brought in. 

I'm a Bears fan and I can't remember the last time they had a decent QB, so I think Pat's fans have had it pretty good with having Bledsoe and then of course Brady.

I'm sorry if this comes across as being bitter, but I am. 

Fucking Yankees.


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2008)

Simms signed with someone else this morning, so Matty it is.

We're doomed.


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I'm a Bears fan and I can't remember the last time they had a decent QB, so I think Pat's fans have had it pretty good with having Bledsoe and then of course Brady.



Yeah, but before that we had such superstars as Tony Eason!  At least the Bears had Jim McMahon and his headbands.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Yeah, but before that we had such superstars as Tony Eason!  At least the Bears had Jim McMahon and his headbands.



This is true. I don't even think McMahon was that great. Besides the cool headbands he wore he was just lucky to play on one the best defensive teams ever. 

Who was the QB for NE on the 85 super bowl team? That wasn't Eason?


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2008)

> Third-year quarterback Tony Eason showed little resemblance to the promising youngster who lit up the scoreboard after taking the starter's job from Steve Grogan the previous year. After throwing only eight interceptions the entire 1984 season, Eason served up a whopping total of 11 picks in his first six games of 1985.



Eason was fuckin' horrible. Grogan was the man though.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Eason was fuckin' horrible. Grogan was the man though.



What about the Bledslow fella?


----------



## Vince (Sep 13, 2008)

At least your bright young QB will be good next year. Ours... well...


----------

